# Looking for turkey only lease



## mainframe142 (Jun 19, 2016)

Send me a msg if you have a lease and want to lease out the turkey rites . Terrell county- Calhoun county -


----------



## joedublin (Aug 10, 2016)

You still looking for good turkey hunting ?


----------



## florida boy (Aug 10, 2016)

joedublin said:


> You still looking for good turkey hunting ?



if he isnt looking anymore I am


----------

